# Swords I believe



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

This is an Indian Red Sword. That's what it was called when I bought it.










It's about 5 or 6 inches high and has barely grown since I got it about 5 months ago. Actually there's two.

Next to one of them is I believe a standard green Amazon Sword: see below. The Red Swords have black arrows, the Amazon Sword has the red arrow. Now, they were all the same size originally but that green one has shot up since I went EI and it's starting to crowd out the red one on the left.

Does anyone know what the bio name of an Indian Red Sword is? Are its needs that different to a regular A. Sword? Why would one be growing so fast and not the other?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Some swords just don't grow as large as others, and some slower. I have an "Oriental" that has only ever gotten to 7" tall.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> Some swords just don't grow as large as others, and some slower. I have an "Oriental" that has only ever gotten to 7" tall.


+1 - each species has its own characteristics, including height potentials per given environment.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not sure what happened to my other pic, which showed the red one next to the green one.

Would anyone happen to know the biological name of the Indian Red Sword?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Gramazing said:


> Would anyone happen to know the biological name of the Indian Red Sword?


I'm pretty sure "Indian Red" is one of those funky hybrid cultivar swords they keep coming up with. Last I heard, it was _Echinodorus uruguayensis x aschersonianus_, but not totally positive on that.


----------

